
Security reports reveal how Assange turned an embassy into a command post - amanzi
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/15/politics/assange-embassy-exclusive-documents/
======
rendx
Paraphrasing: New reports confirm Assange's claims about unnecessary
surveillance of him and his visitors during his stay at the Ecuadorian
embassy. Security company not only violated his and his visitor's privacy, but
they also leak all that to the press. Assange dared to continue to work under
such circumstances, he even had Internet (OMG!), and he met with people (WITH
PEOPLE!).

quote stunning details unquote

~~~
dang
Please don't copy-paste comments into multiple threads. Repetition lowers
signal/noise.

Also, please don't post in the flamewar style to HN. " _Comments should get
more thoughtful and substantive, not less, as a topic gets more divisive._ "

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

